# Systemupgrade Level 2 (Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM, Netzteil)



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2019)

*Systemupgrade Level 2 (Gehäuse, Mainboard, RAM, Netzteil)*

Hallo zusammen! 

Nachdem ich vor knapp nem halben Jahr die wichtigsten Performanceteile in meinem Rechner ausgetauscht habe (CPU, GPU, neue SSD) plane ich für Januar oder Februar Level 2 für mein Upgrade.

Irgendwo in meinem System sitzt ein Flaschenhals, ein Gremlin, evtl. ein Defekt, der sich auch durch die neuen Teile und eine komplette Neuinstallation von Windows nicht beheben ließ. Manchmal stottert was, der Sound knackt, Videoaufzeichnungen ruckeln mit gelegentlichen Schwarzbildern trotz unterschiedlicher Aufnahmeprogramme und Codecs. Die Performance insgesamt ist meist sehr gut, manchmal aber auch erschreckend schlecht und nicht wirklich stabil, obwohl ich nichts übertaktet habe. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass irgendwo im restlichen System, in einem der nicht getauschten Teile, der Wurm drin ist. Und da ich keine Lust habe mich damit herumzuschlagen (immerhin hab ich für den Rest mehr als genug bezahlt), fliegt der alte Kram jetzt auch raus und wird ersetzt. 
Wenn dann immer noch was streikt, kann ich immerhin das ganze System dem Händler um die Ohren hauen, da auf allen Teilen Garantie ist. Dann soll der sich mit den Problemen herumschlagen.

Was ich schon neu habe/von meinem jetzigen System übernehmen will:
- Ryzen 3600X
- MSI RTX 2080 X Trio
- diverse Laufwerke (2x SSD, 1x HDD, 1x DVD Brenner)

Hier eine Auflistung der neuen Komponenten, die ich benötige:

- Gehäuse (100 bis 250 Euro): Das neue Gehäuse sollte viel Platz bieten für eine lange Grafikkarte (über 30 cm) und einen großen Kühler, möglichst alles an Außenplatten sollte sich abnehmen lassen für leichteres Bauen, durchsichtige Seitenwände wären nett, um die Funktion von Lüftern im Blick zu halten. Gute Kühlung in Form von Lüftern/Lüftereinbauplätzen sollte auch da sein. Optik ist mir dabei fast egal, sollte aber wenn möglich nicht zu sehr nach nem kaputten Lamborghini aussehen und braucht auch keine übertriebenen Leuchtelemente.

- RAM (150 bis 250 Euro): Ich schiele hier in Richtung 32 GB. Irgendwas, was für Ryzen Prozessoren prima funktioniert. Aktuell hab ich 2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 Mhz Module, die eigentlich nie so wirklich so gut performt haben, wie sie sollten. Möglicherweise liegt da mein Flaschenhals. In Performancetests/Benchmarks haben die immer ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten im Vergleich zu meiner restlichen Hardware. Fehler haben sich bei der Überprüfung allerdings nie gefunden.

- Mainboard (150 bis 300 Euro): Ein schönes X570 soll es sein. SLI-Kram ist nicht nötig, ansonsten sollte das Ding aber gut ausgestattet sein und insgesamt einfach Qualität bringen, auch was z. B. USB-Anschlüsse angeht. Bei meinem aktuellen Mainboard hab ich den Eindruck, dass da evtl. die USB-Bandbreite manchmal schlapp macht, was z. B. zu ungenauen Eingaben führt oder auch dazu, dass z. B. die Sensoren von meinem VR-Headset Aussetzer haben. Auch zeigt das BIOS manchmal merkwürdige visuelle Artefakte, die sich auch durch mehrfache BIOS Updates nicht beheben ließen. Alles in allem soll das neuen Mainboard einfach ein hochwertiges Stück Hardware sein, das alles bietet, was man braucht für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis.

- Netzteil (bis 150 Euro): Hier hab ich noch immer das Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum - 660W im Auge, das ich auch schon bei Level 1 meines Hardware Upgrades im Auge hatte, aus Preisgründen aber erstmal weggelassen habe. Falls jemand andere Ideen hat, gerne her damit. Aktuell hab ich ein BeQuiet Straight Power E9 mit 600 Watt. Aufgrund einiger merkwürdiger Abstürze und Freezes in letzter Zeit hab ich aber den Eindruck, dass das Ding so langsam an Altersschwäche leidet.

Oder kurz gesagt: Die neuen Teile sollen ein harmonisches und frustfreies Gesamtpaket bilden, das zur restlichen Hardware (CPU, GPU, Laufwerke) passt.

*edit* Preislich sollte das alles im Rahmen von nicht viel mehr als 800 Euro bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> - Gehäuse: Das neue Gehäuse sollte viel Platz bieten für eine lange Grafikkarte (über 30 cm) und einen großen Kühler, möglichst alles an Außenplatten sollte sich abnehmen lassen für leichteres Bauen, durchsichtige Seitenwände wären nett, um die Funktion von Lüftern im Blick zu halten. Gute Kühlung in Form von Lüftern/Lüftereinbauplätzen sollte auch da sein. Optik ist mir dabei fast egal, sollte aber wenn möglich nicht zu sehr nach nem kaputten Lamborghini aussehen und braucht auch keine übertriebenen Leuchtelemente.


 was darf es denn kosten?



> - RAM: Ich schiele hier in Richtung 32 GB. Irgendwas, was für Ryzen Prozessoren prima funktioniert. Aktuell hab ich 2x 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 Mhz Module, die eigentlich nie so wirklich so gut performt haben, wie sie sollten. Möglicherweise liegt da mein Flaschenhals. In Performancetests/Benchmarks haben die immer ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten im Vergleich zu meiner restlichen Hardware. Fehler haben sich bei der Überprüfung allerdings nie gefunden.


 Inwiefern? Schnitten die schlechter ab als Leute mit identischen PCs bzw. ähnlichen PCs, aber anderem RAM? Woran machst du ein schlechtes Ergebnis fest?



> - Mainboard: Ein schönes X570 soll es sein. SLI-Kram ist nicht nötig, ansonsten sollte das Ding aber gut ausgestattet sein und insgesamt einfach Qualität bringen, auch was z. B. USB-Anschlüsse angeht. Bei meinem aktuellen Mainboard hab ich den Eindruck, dass da evtl. die USB-Bandbreite manchmal schlapp macht, was z. B. zu ungenauen Eingaben führt oder auch dazu, dass z. B. die Sensoren von meinem VR-Headset Aussetzer haben. Auch zeigt das BIOS manchmal merkwürdige visuelle Artefakte, die sich auch durch mehrfache BIOS Updates nicht beheben ließen. Alles in allem soll das neuen Mainboard einfach ein hochwertiges Stück Hardware sein, das alles bietet, was man braucht für einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis.


 Was wäre das für ein Preis? Rel. günstig für X570 wäre das Asus Prime X570-P, da bekommst du bei einigen Shops auch noch etwas Cashback, wenn du das bei Asus registrierst. 



> - Netzteil: Hier hab ich noch immer das Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum - 660W im Auge, das ich auch schon bei Level 1 meines Hardware Upgrades im Auge hatte, aus Preisgründen aber erstmal weggelassen habe. Falls jemand andere Ideen hat, gerne her damit. Aktuell hab ich ein BeQuiet Straight Power E9 mit 600 Watt. Aufgrund einiger merkwürdiger Abstürze und Freezes in letzter Zeit hab ich aber den Eindruck, dass das Ding so langsam an Altersschwäche leidet.


 660W sind ca 200W zu viel    Die Platinum-Netzteil sind sehr effizient, aber ein nicht ganz sooo effizientes mit "nur" 500W spart am Ende Strom, da es in einem ausgewogenerem Bereich arbeiten kann, so dass der Aufpreis für ein Platinum sich nur lohnt, wenn der PC jeden Tag sehr lange an ist.


Wegen der Kosten: du hast zwar ne Gesamtsumme, aber wäre es zB besser "Gehäuse 80€, Board 320€", oder eher "150€ vs 250€" ?


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was darf es denn kosten?



Für alles zusammen hab ich maximal 800 Euro angepeilt. Im Notfall könnte ich etwas drüber gehen, aber ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn es weniger wäre. Im PCGH Forum wurde mir gerade ein 400+ Euro Gehäuse empfohlen, sowas suche ich definitiv nicht 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Schnitten die schlechter ab als Leute mit identischen PCs bzw. ähnlichen PCs, aber anderem RAM? Woran machst du ein schlechtes Ergebnis fest?



Unter anderem im Userbenchmark hat der RAM im Vergleich zu anderen RAM Benchmarks mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit extrem schlecht abgeschnitten. Irgendwas um 70% oder so. Ich hab zwischendurch mal mit nem Tool die Timings optimiert, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. Irgendwas scheint da faul zu sein. Aber ich hab halt keine Lust mehr mich noch länger mit der ganzen Geschichte herumzuschlagen, die mich schon vor dem letzten Upgrade genervt hat, wo ich nie Ursachen für gefunden habe. Ich hab schon echt viel Geld in den Rechner gesteckt und dann soll der auch sauber laufen. Daher jetzt halt die Komponenten, die das Upgrade vom Sommer vervollständigen sollen. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht läuft, kann ich immerhin mit dem ganzen Kasten in den Laden gehen, wo ich die Teile bestelle und denen sagen, dass da was nicht stimmt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was wäre das für ein Preis? Rel. günstig für X570 wäre das Asus Prime X570-P, da bekommst du bei einigen Shops auch noch etwas Cashback, wenn du das bei Asus registrierst.



Preis für Einzelteile sind mir an sich relativ egal, solange das Gesamtbudget passt. Aber natürlich sollten die jeweiligen Preise vernünftig bleiben. Ein Gehäuse für 400 Euro, wie oben erwähnt, ist mir den Preis einfach nicht wert.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 660W sind ca 200W zu viel    Die Platinum-Netzteil sind sehr effizient, aber ein nicht ganz sooo effizientes mit "nur" 500W spart am Ende Strom, da es in einem ausgewogenerem Bereich arbeiten kann, so dass der Aufpreis für ein Platinum sich nur lohnt, wenn der PC jeden Tag sehr lange an ist.



Mag sein, aber im Idealfall will ich das Netzteil auch ein paar Jahre behalten und man weiß halt nicht, was ich in Zukunft so brauche. Dieses Netzteil hab ich seit mindestens 5 Jahren, wahrscheinlich sogar eher 6 oder 7 und es lässt sich halt schlecht in die Zukunft schauen. Daher nehme ich lieber ein paar Watt mehr. Der Rechner frisst ja nicht automatisch mehr Strom, nur weil das Netzteil mehr liefern kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen der Kosten: du hast zwar ne Gesamtsumme, aber wäre es zB besser "Gehäuse 80€, Board 320€", oder eher "150€ vs 250€" ?



Wie gesagt ist's mir an sich egal, was jede Komponente kostet, sofern der Preis gerechtfertigt ist und das Gesamtbudget nicht überschritten wird. *edit* Ich hab trotzdem mal grobe Preisvorstellungen pro Komponente in den Eingangspost editiert. Das maximale Gesamtbudget von ca. 800 Euro bleibt dabei bestehen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber im Idealfall will ich das Netzteil auch ein paar Jahre behalten und man weiß halt nicht, was ich in Zukunft so brauche. Dieses Netzteil hab ich seit mindestens 5 Jahren, wahrscheinlich sogar eher 6 oder 7 und es lässt sich halt schlecht in die Zukunft schauen. Daher nehme ich lieber ein paar Watt mehr. Der Rechner frisst ja nicht automatisch mehr Strom, nur weil das Netzteil mehr liefern kann.


 Doch, das kann schon sein. Denn bei wenig Last prozentual gesehen nimmt die Effizienz oftmals ab, und für ein 660W-Modell sind zb 100W Last nur 15%, für ein 500W-Modell aber 20%. D.h. es _kann _sein, dass das starke Netzteil da nur eine Effizienz von zB 88% hat und das schwächere 90% und somit weniger Strom braucht. Und wenn die Effizienz gleich ist, ist das Platinum halt teurer  

Ich würde mir halt etwas sparen und "nur" ein Zb Cooler Master Reactor Gold nehmen mit 550W. Vollmodular, fast genau so effizient wie das ION, und auch in ein paar Jahren wird nicht plötzlich ne Grafikarte 400W für sich brauchen. Ein PC wie Deiner braucht am ende keine 400W, und ein 550W-Markenmodell hat eh schon Reserven und könnte bei Bedarf auch 600W bringen.

Du kannst aber auch das ION nehmen - das Gegenargument ist halt nur, dass ich es "too much" finde. Das ist alles  


Was ist denn mit dem CPU-Kühler? Hast du da nen großen? Oder willst du einen holen?


Hier wäre ein Gehäuse für lange Karten, Kühler bis 17cm Höhe: https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide-series-270r-cc-9011105-ww-a1541450.html?hloc=at&hloc=de      Oder der hier, wenn es was "edler" sein soll: https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-enso-m...sm-150-kkwgk-rp-a1942836.html?hloc=at&hloc=de    du kannst bei beiden vorne nen 140mm-Lüfter einbauen, dann wird es besonders leise.

Oder das hier https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide...s-cc-9011095-ww-a1445450.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  ich glaub da sind vorne schon 2x 140mm drin.


Mainboard das og. oder auch ein zB eines von denen hier, die haben alle viele 4-Pin-Lüfter-Ports und viele USB-Ports hinten:

https://geizhals.de/msi-mpg-x570-gaming-edge-wifi-7c37-001r-a2078275.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-elite-a2078208.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-a2078173.html?hloc=de


RAM: zB https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3600c18d-32gvk-a2154732.html?hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/g-skill-sniperx...2gb-f4-3600c19d-32gsxwb-a1815725.html?hloc=de 

Beim RAM bin ich aber sehr sicher, dass es nicht am RAM lag, sondern irgendwas bei Deinen PC nicht stimmt. RAM läuft nicht einfach "nur" deutlich zu langsam, sondern du hast da an sich klare Fehler, falls es nicht okay sein sollte.


Insgesamt kommst du auf ca. 80 (Gehäuse) + 200 (Board) + 150 (RAM) + 90 (Netzteil) = 520€ oder auch bis zu 600€ beim Griff zu den etwas besseren Versionen.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, das kann schon sein. Denn bei wenig Last prozentual gesehen nimmt die Effizienz oftmals ab, und für ein 660W-Modell sind zb 100W Last nur 15%, für ein 500W-Modell aber 20%. D.h. es _kann _sein, dass das starke Netzteil da nur eine Effizienz von zB 88% hat und das schwächere 90% und somit weniger Strom braucht. Und wenn die Effizienz gleich ist, ist das Platinum halt teurer
> 
> Ich würde mir halt etwas sparen und "nur" ein Zb Cooler Master Reactor Gold nehmen mit 550W. Vollmodular, fast genau so effizient wie das ION, und auch in ein paar Jahren wird nicht plötzlich ne Grafikarte 400W für sich brauchen. Ein PC wie Deiner braucht am ende keine 400W, und ein 550W-Markenmodell hat eh schon Reserven und könnte bei Bedarf auch 600W bringen.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch das ION nehmen - das Gegenargument ist halt nur, dass ich es "too much" finde. Das ist alles



Ich hab nebenher auch noch einiges an Zusatzgeräten, was teilweise Strom per USB zieht: VR-Headset, zwei Pedalsets, HOTAS, Xbox Controller und Gangschaltung. Lenkrad weiß ich gerade nicht, das hat nen eigenen Stromanschluss, zumindest für den FFB Motor. Und ne zusätzliche USB-Karte (die aber die meiste Zeit unbenutzt ist) und nen externen USB-Hub. Ich bin da, wie gesagt, lieber vorsichtig und nehme eine oder zwei Nummern größer, um in Zukunft auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem CPU-Kühler? Hast du da nen großen? Oder willst du einen holen?
> 
> 
> Hier wäre ein Gehäuse für lange Karten, Kühler bis 17cm Höhe: https://geizhals.de/corsair-carbide-series-270r-cc-9011105-ww-a1541450.html?hloc=at&hloc=de      Oder der hier, wenn es was "edler" sein soll: https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-enso-m...sm-150-kkwgk-rp-a1942836.html?hloc=at&hloc=de    du kannst bei beiden vorne nen 140mm-Lüfter einbauen, dann wird es besonders leise.
> ...



Was den Kühler angeht hab ich im Moment nen PureRock Slim oder so ähnlich, möchte mir aber die Option für größere Kühler in Zukunft offen halten. Das Gehäuse möchte ich auf jeden Fall für mindestens zwei bis drei Hardwaregenerationen verwenden.

Die Gehäuse sehen soweit ganz gut aus (es muss auch nicht zwingend schwarz sein), aber aus Lautstärkegründen wäre es schön, wenn ich irgendwo ausschließlich 140mm Lüfter nutzen könnte (auch hinten), die dann dann ein wenig langsamer drehen.

Bei den Mainboards sieht das Aorus Elite ziemlich gut aus. Werde ich mir mal notieren. Hat auch schön viele USB-Slots, was mir immer wichtig ist.

Beim RAM würde ich auf G.Skill nach meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen mit dem Ripjaws V 3200 lieber verzichten. Fehlermeldungen hat der zwar direkt keine ausgespuckt, aber ich würde da trotzdem lieber gerne den Hersteller wechseln. *edit* Wobei mich der G.Skill Trident Z Neo ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig anlächelt, nachdem ich mich noch ein wenig umgeschaut habe ... 


Für heute bin ich auch mal raus. Ich schaue dann morgen wieder in den Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse sehen soweit ganz gut aus (es muss auch nicht zwingend schwarz sein), aber aus Lautstärkegründen wäre es schön, wenn ich irgendwo ausschließlich 140mm Lüfter nutzen könnte (auch hinten), die dann dann ein wenig langsamer drehen.


  Ich hab ne Wakü und neben einigen 140ern auch zwei 120er, die hört man Null. Du musst halt welche kaufen, die sowieso maximal 1000 U/min haben und die dann auch noch vom Board aus so ansteuern, dass sie erst dann über zB 60% drehen, wenn die CPU warm wird. Dann hörst du von denen oder dem Lüfter (einer reicht mehr als dicke) rein gar nix, allein weil er hinten im Gehäuse ist.

Aber trotzdem: hier bei den Vorschlägen hier passen hinten auch 140mm rein, zudem oben 280mm (für eine AiO-Wakü mit 2x 140mm-Lüftern) oder teils auch 360 (3x 120mm)

https://geizhals.de/msi-mpg-gungnir-100p-306-7g09m11-w57-a2004890.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/nzxt-h700-weiss-ca-h700b-w1-a1821705.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-view-31-tg-rgb-ca-1h8-00m1wn-01-a1558104.html?hloc=at&hloc=de => einen Festplattenteil muss man entfernen für die Graka
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-mastercase-mc500p-mcm-m500p-kg5n-s00-a1752231.html?hloc=at&hloc=de => hier ebenfalls


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Wakü und neben einigen 140ern auch zwei 120er, die hört man Null. Du musst halt welche kaufen, die sowieso maximal 1000 U/min haben und die dann auch noch vom Board aus so ansteuern, dass sie erst dann über zB 60% drehen, wenn die CPU warm wird. Dann hörst du von denen oder dem Lüfter (einer reicht mehr als dicke) rein gar nix, allein weil er hinten im Gehäuse ist.
> 
> Aber trotzdem: hier bei den Vorschlägen hier passen hinten auch 140mm rein, zudem oben 280mm (für eine AiO-Wakü mit 2x 140mm-Lüftern) oder teils auch 360 (3x 120mm)
> 
> ...



Das NZXT Gehäuse macht nen guten Eindruck. Bietet auch die Möglichkeit komplett auf 140mm Lüfter zu gehen.

Ich hab schon mal provisorisch ein bisschen was zusammengestellt:


Mainboard: X570 Aorus Elite?220 EURNetzteil: Fractal Design ION+ 760P130 EURRAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC, Trident Z Neo199 EURGehäuse: NZXT H710 Window White, Tower-Gehäuse149 EURLüfter: 3x NZXT Aer F1403x 16 EURExterner DVD-Brenner:ca. 20 EUR*Zusammen:**766 EUR*

Das 760 Watt Netzteil hab ich erstmal als Platzhalter eingesetzt, da im Alternate Konfigurator (da orientiere ich mich immer gerne was Preise angeht) die 660 Watt Version nicht vorhanden ist. Auch das H700 Gehäuse ist nicht im Konfigurator drin, aber das 710 scheint sehr ähnlich zu sein. Das Mainboard ist im Konfigurator auch nicht vorhanden, aber da ich den Kram ohnehin woanders bestelle, hab ich's trotzdem mal drin gelassen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2019)

ok, das RAM ist aber schon recht teuer, aber wenn es Dir gefällt


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues zusammen!


Ich hab meine Liste nochmal ein wenig überarbeitet und bin aktuell bei folgender Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard: X570 Aorus Elite? (Alternative muss vermutlich her, Gründe siehe unten!) ---------------- 220 EUR
Netzteil: 650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold / evtl. Fractal Design ION+ ------- 105 EUR
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC, Trident Z Neo ---------------- 199 EUR
Gehäuse: NZXT H510 Window Black (evtl. White) ----------------------------------------------------------- 80 EUR
Lüfter: 3x NZXT Aer F140 --------------------------------------------------------------------- 3x 16 EUR --> 48 EUR
Externer DVD-Brenner: -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ca. 20 EUR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zusammen: ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 672 EUR

Allerdings bin ich mit dem Mainboard nicht so 100%ig zufrieden. Ich brauche die Leistung hauptsächlich für Rennsimulationen und VR und hab daher entsprechend immer sehr viele USB-Geräte angeschlossen. In nem Erfahrungsbericht auf Mindfactory (oder war's Alternate?) schrieb jemand, dass das Mainboard Probleme mit der Stromversorgung bei vielen angeschlossenen USB-Geräten hat, was bei mir natürlich ein großes Problem wäre. Falls jemand Erfahrungen oder Gegenvorschläge hat ... ein anderes Mainboard, das auf jeden Fall viel in Sachen USB verkraftet, wäre prima.

Zu den anderen Komponenten:

Netzteil: Hab ich mich mal für die 650 Watt Version entschieden, auch wenn die 550 Watt Version vermutlich dicke ausreichen würde. Grund ist einfach: Ich weiß nicht, was in Zukunft kommt und möchte daher ein paar Reserven haben.

RAM: Hab ich schlicht deswegen ausgesucht, weil der mit den Ryzen 3000er Reihe in nem Youtube Test sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.

Gehäuse: Ich hatte zuerst das 700/710 im Auge, hab mich dann aber dich für das 510 (ohne Elite) entschieden, weil es vermutlich ausreicht. Platz für ca. 38 cm Grafikkarten, Platz für 3x 140mm Lüfter, 1x 120 mm. Und das Design ist schlicht genug für mich. Preis sieht auch gut aus.

Lüfter: Hab ich einfach welche genommen, die vom Gehäusehersteller stammen. 120 mm scheint schon im Gehäuse verbaut zu sein, im Notfall könnte ich einen aus meinem alten Rechner nehmen.

Falls jemand der Meinung ist, dass hier irgendwas noch nicht passt / schlecht aufeinander abgestimmt ist oder irgendwelche Teile Mängel haben, die ich nicht kenne ... für Vorschläge bin ich weiter offen. Ein anderes Mainboard muss ja ohnehin auch noch in die Liste. Ansonsten werde ich diese Woche und wahrscheinlich auch nächste Woche noch nicht bestellen. Daher hoffe ich auf ein paar weitere Vorschläge bis dahin.




Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, das RAM ist aber schon recht teuer, aber wenn es Dir gefällt



Der hat halt im Test mit dem Ryzen 3000 ziemlich gut abgeschnitten. Und 20 oder 30 Euro mehr unter'm Strich machen mir bei dem Gesamtpreis dann auch nicht so viel aus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2020)

vlt gibt's den RAM auch woanders günstiger. Es sind halt locker 60-70€ mehr als für "nur" 3200MHz-RAM, da weiß ich nicht, ob es wirklich den Preis wert ist


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt gibt's den RAM auch woanders günstiger. Es sind halt locker 60-70€ mehr als für "nur" 3200MHz-RAM, da weiß ich nicht, ob es wirklich den Preis wert ist



Ich bestelle die Sachen ohnehin nicht online, sondern in nem Laden hier in der Stadt. Preise muss ich erst anfragen, aber ich orientiere mich bei der Planung immer grob an den Preisen bei Alternate und Mindfactory.


----------

